

Please critique "Read My Tweets" -- using CAPTCHAs to increase your followers on twitter. - amichail

Check it out:<p>http://www.readmytweets.com<p>It's essentially like a banner exchange but applied to tweets with CAPTCHAs to ensure that people actually do read the tweets.<p>Also see this discussion:<p>http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/c4820fbb9bb296d7<p>How would you cheat in this service?  Do you think many people would bother?  What are methods to detect cheating (without making the CAPTCHAs stronger)?  I could ban IPs with suspicious activity or perhaps just rate limit the number views any user could get.<p>BTW, I have built this using the Google App Engine and plan to launch in 2-4 weeks.
======
judofyr
I'm currently cheating at the moment :-)

It's actually very simple: You just need to to lookup the tweets using Twitter
Search and do a simple == to see which you've altered.

~~~
amichail
Your requests have been using up lots of cpu and timing out on the db. So I've
disabled your access temporarily.

------
geuis
I feel like a tool for asking, but when I typed my username and clicked login,
it logged in without requiring my password. Just wondering how this site did
that and if it presents a security risk.

~~~
amichail
It didn't actually log you into twitter. There's no security risk.

However, it is possible for anyone to "log in" under your user name and play
the game -- possibly maliciously lowering your score.

When OAuth is available, I will use it.

